# Useful information: ACS work experience calculation clarified



## Think (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

For those who don't know already, I would like to clarify a bit on how ACS calculates the period of employment. 

If you have an experience of exactly 2 years of continuous employment, ACS will assess your period of employment as 1 year and 11 months. This is because, they calculate month on month basis. This means, work experience gained in January and February will not be counted as two different months, but rather 1 month, which is the gap in time between January and February.

Ex: Jan'12 - Dec'13 is actually 2 years. However, ACS will use month on month calculation, which means, Jan'12 to Feb'12 is 1 month, Feb'12 to Mar'12 is 1 more month and so on until Nov'13 to Dec'13 is 1 month, giving you a total of 1 year and 11 months.

If you have an experience of exactly 2 years and changed jobs in between, ACS will assess your employment period to be 1 year 11 months or 1 year 10 months depending on the following scenarios:

1. If your Month of Joining the second employment is the same as the month of leaving your previous employment, time gap between two consecutive months is used and your period of employment will be 1 year and 11 months.

Company 1: 01 Jan'12 to 26 Apr'13
Company 2: 27 Apr'13 to 31 Dec'13
Total years actually worked = 2 years.

According to ACS, Jan'12 to Feb'12 is 1 month, Feb'12 to Mar'12 is month, ..... Apr'13 to May'13 is month, ......until Nov'13 to Dec'13 is 1 month, giving you a total of 1 year and 11 months. 


2. In case your Month of Joining the second employment is not the same as the month of leaving your previous employment, which is usually the next month, period calculation will start anew from second employment. This means, you will have only 1 year 10 months work experience, as per ACS.

Company 1: 01 Jan'12 to 30 Apr'13
Company 2: 01 May'13 to 31 Dec'13
Total years worked = 2 years.

However, according to ACS, Jan'12 to Feb'12 is 1 month, Feb'12 to Mar'12 is 1 month, Mar'12 to Apr'12 is 1 month. And then calculation starts fresh. Time period between Apr'13 and May'13 will NOT be taken.

May'13 to Jun'13 is 1 month, Jun'13 to Jul'13 is 1 month, and so on until Nov'13 to Dec'13 is 1 month. So here, though you have worked for 2 years, you will lose 2 months.


Thanks.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks for the effort to share this...
however, in our case, my wife had an employment gap of 9 days in the same month, however acs did not discount anything because of this and diac counted the exact number of working days out of this 9 days(5 working days)


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

All work experience(employment gaps aint included) is categorized as irrelevant/unskilled and relevant/skilled by ACS based on the degree/graduation the applicant holds whether he/she has an ICT Major or ICT Minor degree.
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't think so. Here is an extract from my ACS letter:

Dates: 04/09 - 08/10 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: <Hidden>
Employer: <Hidden>
Country: INDIA


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2yrs 0mths) 
Position: Associate Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/10 - 07/13 (3yrs 0mths) 
Position: Software Developer 
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Associate Software Engineer
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> ...


Hmmm.. thats what I am saying. If you joined on lets say 15th July 2010 then you will complete 2yrs on 15th July 2012. So the experience will be 2yrs and 0 months from Jul to Jul. If there isn't a significant gap between joining 2 companies, you will get the missed 15 days points in the next experience since they will start counting next companies from July onwards. See this from my letter:

Dates: 04/09 - 08/10 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/10 - 11/11 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Hope it clarifies the doubt.

Btw, I started a new thread for my queries about EOI and IELTS EOR. See if you can help me out there please. I am getting restless because I want to submit my EOI before tomorrow's invitation rounds.

TIA


----------



## gambale (Dec 30, 2015)

This is really useful, I'm glad I read this thanks!

I'm just about to submit my skills assessment with the ACS... so based on what you are saying am I correct in thinking my experience would be calculated as 5 years exactly! if the reference from my current employment is dated as march this year? (see below) 

This means I'd need to wait till the start of next month and get them to re-issue the letter as currently it's got a January "to date" on it. This seems to be really important as it would mean the difference between ACS giving me 5 years vs 3 years which would affect my points.

So here's what I've got for my start and end dates (dd/mm/yy):

job1	01/04/09	28/02/11	
job2	28/02/11	21/12/12	
job3	07/01/13	14/05/14	
job4	23/06/14	01/03/16 (proposed new "to date" currently dated 27/01/16)

And so just counting months:

job1 01/09	02/11	2y 1m
job2 02/11	12/12	1y 10m
job3 01/13	05/14	1y 4m
job4 06/14	03/16	1y 9m	

So the above would be 7 years, minus the standard 2 years, which would then leave me with 5 exactly. Does that seem right?

Hope that makes sense, would really appreciate any clarification

Thanks!


----------



## binalvyas223 (Feb 2, 2017)

Think said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> For those who don't know already, I would like to clarify a bit on how ACS calculates the period of employment.
> 
> ...


Hi, Can you please tell me how will ACS calculate my points: 

Bachelors degree in computer science - 2009
Job 1 - 15/09/2009 - 07/10/2011
Job 2 - 01/02/2012 - 30/08/2013
Job 3 - 21/04/2014 - 31/05/2016
Job 4 - 01/06/2016 - 02/02/2017


----------



## Mike Jack (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi,

I'm just about to submit my skills assessment with the ACS. Kindly let me know will my job experience is calculated by ACS terms will meet 5 years or not as per the below information.

Employer 1: 1st December 2011 to 6th October 2015
Employer 2: 2nd November 2015 to 13th May 2016
Current Employer: 23rd May 2016 to Current date (23rd Feb 2017 as per the employment letter from the current employer)


----------

